# Majek vs Lake and Bay



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Aight guys, I need some opinions and feedback. Currently I am running a 216 KeyWest Bayreef center console, and I love it.... but it just isn't as versatile as I would like. I love to bass fish Toledo and Rayburn during the spawn, hit Sabine (lake, jetties, and short rigs) for some trout, and on days where I am on the lake and the wind picks up, I like to hit the marsh for some reds without having to go back to the house and get the duck boat. My ole lady says theres NO way that I am getting a bass boat cause we already have two boats and no where to store another (my boats stay in the garage and it ****** her off that her car stays outside haha). So I have been thinking about selling my KeyWest and getting a more versatile boat that has it all and can do it all. I'm looking for speed, while not sacrificing much ride, that will not draft too much water. So I narrowed it down to either a 22' Majek Extreme, or a Lake and Bay Boca Grande. Both are great boats, but I am wanting some outside opinions/suggestions. Come on guys, gimme some feedback!

P.S. Selling the duck boat is NOT an option!


----------



## Caseyk (Jan 29, 2009)

Lake and Bay with a 250 Merc will get you mid to high 70's and the Majek is gonna give you around low to mid-60's (they're only rated for a 225, but Lake and Bay is rated up to a 300) so there's your speed. Both boats ride well but I think it all depends on your fishing style. Majek is more of a Texas Coast style center console with more room to walk. Lake and Bay's storage is all lockable and waterproof, but it's a bit tighter space with all of the built in storage (Florida flats boat styling) but I do like the lockable storage and plenty of room for everything you'll need as I have a 17'7" Lake and Bay and I can put a lot of stuff in it. Majek's definitely got more fishing room and walk around room, but if you want cheek clinching type speed, you gotta go Lake and Bay. Pricewise, you're Lake and Bay's gonna run you a bit more, but there's a few real nice '08 models floatin around for sale rigged out with low hours. Neither will jump in a foot of water with hard sand so matter what anyone says so either way, get a set of trim tabs no matter what you get and you'll be set up. Hope this helps. BTW - Goin fast is fun......  

Forgot to mention that you might want to give SCB a call on the new Stingray. Fast as a two bit ho, but it'll jump shallower than the other two from what I understand. (maybe Mr. Simmons will chime in and give ya the goodies on his rigs as that's gonna be my next ride).


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

If you are considering a Lake and Bay, you need to be looking at the 22' or 24' instead of the Boca Grande. They run quick with a 250 or 300 and they have an outstanding ride on chop.


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Wouldnt trade my extreme for anything. I believe the new ones are rated for 250's but with my 225 i get 72 by myself. Who needs to be going faster then 65 anyway????Your fishing not racing so go with a boat that gives you more when it comes to fishing. I would look at Haynie before Lake & Bay.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

All nice boats!

If all out speed and fit and finish out of a V-bottom are what you want - Lake and Bay.

If I were getting a V-bottom boat now, it would be a Haynie, great boats, great people, here local, and all custom.

With all that said, My SCB Stingray goes in the mold next week. The ride is unbelievable (as good as any v-bottom boat I've been in in good solid chop), faster than the extreme and right there with the Lake and Bay depending on how its set up, will get up where it won't float and run much shallower than any v-hull boat. The SCB is the only boat I've seen that has fit and finish comparable to the Florida boats like Lake and Bay. If running in 8" and getting up in knee deep or so is good enough, you can get a F-22 and run high 80's.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Your 25 years old.....quit your job and find work in Port Mansfield, buy a Majek 21 Red Fish Line and don't begin to worry about your future until your well into your 30's! If that won't work for you then either an Extreme or L&B is a great choice.....you have already got great technical feed back in earlier replies. I would suggest that you take a hard look at which one is less expensive and go with that.....just try to make sure that you don't comprimise your wants.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been running an extreme since 04. Luv it and it will do all you are wanting to do.......+ it is made here.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Never rode in a Lake and Bay but the Majek Extreme is a nice boat. It will take whatever the inner waters of the Gulf Coast can dish out. It is designed well too in my opinion. It has a good draining system and a fair amount of storage for the size that it is. I don't own one but I do ride along with my buddy when he goes. I'm not sure where L&B is made, but I do know that Majek is built here, and I would tend to support the local boys, especially since they have a well thought out, smooth running, stable boat that runs well when hooked up in middle coastal waters chop. The Majek is designed around the fisherman with speed incorporated. It is a neat and durable boat no doubt. Good luck in your thought process and decision Swamp Root.


----------



## Caseyk (Jan 29, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=208407

Just in case you're still lookin...Since it has a wrap on it, it'll look brand new underneath. I wouldn't mind having this rig if I had the cash handy.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Lake and Bay or Majek but its your call*

Ok we run both boat in Tournaments but the Majek is our back up boat if something were to go wrong with the L&B....125hrs later no major issues....

Before I start Rainmaker don't get mad...

Pro and con of both what I have seen
Majek
•	Speed don't care what anyone says tournament loaded 60 mph GPS. if you get more than that you either running a speed prop with no hole shot and/or no fuel in the boat.....

•	Storage you have standard storage but not compared to L&B

•	Boat is not foam filled so boat slap is loud and if you pay attention if you ride one you can feel the water on the floor board.

•	On windy days 40+mph she keeps you a little dryer but she has large console with a windshield to help with the over spray from side wind.

•	She has large pad

•	Boat is heavier than L&B

•	Small live well

•	Two piece boat the hull and the top

Lake and Bay Boca Grande

•	Speed my best speed is 76.4 is the max I have seen but perfect condition and I was the only person on the boat. Tournament loaded she runs 72 mph in chop. I run a bravo one lab finished prop but I just ran a pro et and at 5,000 rpm I was running 73.8 mph and at 5800 rpm well that info is for El Primo to find out! LOL

•	Tons of boat storage

•	Live well is huge

•	Tons of deck space

•	On windy days 40+ mph you will get over spray

•	60 gallons of fuel I have over 140 mile range at 70 + mph

•	No boat slap she is foam filled

•	Only weighs 925lbs

•	L&B is basically a one piece mold when they build the boat they glass the whole boat to make a one piece boat.

•	Turns on a dime if you like to fish marsh area Majek does slip a little

But when it is all said and done you need to look into type of style of fishing you do if you wade fish and don't care about boat slap get a Majek but if you fish in the bayous and concerned about turning and speed get a L&B&#8230;but again we all only give opinions but you need to find what is going to work for you! Here some pics of both boats if you are interested am going to be selling mine to get another L&B for next tournament season. PM if your interested!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Are those speakers on the tower?..lol.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Hey that top picture is my cabin! Who gave you permission to stay there....LOL! All seriousness, I rode on this boat over the weekend. I have been on a Majek extreme several times and this was my first ride on a lake and bay. The ride in semi-rough water was incredible. The speed (WOT) was enough for me to ask to be dropped back off at my cabin. The lake and bay is just flat pretty! Price I am sure is probably not so pretty. I run a majek so I am not biased. My 2 cents.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Good on ya HTM! Everyone has covered the info needed, get out there and test them then formulate your decision. Since you have it narrowed down go take a spin in both of them and see what you like better.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

A buddy of mine got his new boca grande today. We just finished putting a GPS on it. It is nice!!!! fit and finish of that boat is hard to beat!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

You could probably get a Haynie Z21 with a 225XS that will bump 65mph and have enough left over to buy something very nice to pull it with for the price of a L&B. They are very nice and I have not heard of any issues with them and if you have the cash go for it. I would recommend you ride in a Z21 or 24HO first though especially if you have cross a lot of big water. We are always crossing Aransas, Mesquite, or SAB so we went with the 24.

Mike


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

isn't foam a coast guard requirement?


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, your comments/suggestions are much appreciated! Now all I have to do is sell my Keywest and talk the ole lady into spending that much on a boat! haha... Hey HTM, are the passengers comfortable sitting out in the open going 70+mph, or do they get a little uncomfortable with nothing to hold on to, or having a console to sit behind? Also, how does the lake and bay handle in wide open water (Sabine is like 9miles long and up to 5 miles wide) with a good 2 to 3 ft chop? Basically what is the roughest water you've had it in and felt comfortable operating it?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

If i was going to buy a larger bay boat for that kind of $$,it would be the SCB Stingray or one of the Tran boats.IMO those are the Cadillac of shallow running bay boats (outside of Shallow Sport lol....i'm very open minded ),but out of the Majek and LB?....go with the Majek.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Swamp Root said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, your comments/suggestions are much appreciated! Now all I have to do is sell my Keywest and talk the ole lady into spending that much on a boat! haha... Hey HTM, are the passengers comfortable sitting out in the open going 70+mph, or do they get a little uncomfortable with nothing to hold on to, or having a console to sit behind? Also, how does the lake and bay handle in wide open water (Sabine is like 9miles long and up to 5 miles wide) with a good 2 to 3 ft chop? Basically what is the roughest water you've had it in and felt comfortable operating it?


I'm here to tell you that the Lake and Bay and Majek are both great boats. The Lake and Bay is faster. I don't know for sure how the Extreme will handle really rough water. As stated the Lake and Bay handles medium or heavy chop that is close together very well. If you get it in big rollers that are spread out, it is no match. I've told the story of my experience in 50 - 60 mph winds in CC Bay with 5 - 6 rollers. While it got me across the bay, I wouldn't even return with across the bay with fish that would have gotten me a top 10 easily that weekend.

I don't know that the Extreme would have been much better, for that fact, I don't know if you would have been in a 60 Bertram that it would have made a difference.

Anyhow, I would have to agree with HTM's pro/con post. Either boat is great, you just have to get the one that fits your needs best. The Lake and Bay I can say is one hell of a machine. I absolutely love the boat, but I've also been in the Extreme and I was impressed with the boat in all areas. It only had a 200 on it, but it still ran 60 by GPS.

I'd say that the Lake and Bay is an easy 5 - 10 mph faster than the Extreme, as it is only rated for a 225. I can get 70 - 78 mph out of my boat depending on 4-blade or 3-blade and the amount of weight and fuel on the boat. Lightly loaded I have hit 78 once. Ideal conditions though. I'd say I'm right with HTM on the speeds.

Mine is for sale as we speak. Like mentioned, it has a wrap on it, so once the wrap is pulled off, it will be brand new under neath. I will have the boat completely detailed, including the trailer being polished, top, bottom, sides, and inside all hatches, washed and waxed as well.

I wouldn't take a new boat unless it was spotless, so I wouldn't sell one that wasn't spotless. Everything works and works perfectly.

Lots of warranty left that is transferable. Give me a shout if you are interested.

Best Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Speakers*

Yeah I live near Kemah and I like to jam out with a little wet sounds speakers, 2500 amp and my I-pod plus when I make long runs like 110 miles one way....need to listen to some tunes!



Shallow Sport68 said:


> Are those speakers on the tower?..lol.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*performance*



Swamp Root said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, your comments/suggestions are much appreciated! Now all I have to do is sell my Keywest and talk the ole lady into spending that much on a boat! haha... Hey HTM, are the passengers comfortable sitting out in the open going 70+mph, or do they get a little uncomfortable with nothing to hold on to, or having a console to sit behind? Also, how does the lake and bay handle in wide open water (Sabine is like 9miles long and up to 5 miles wide) with a good 2 to 3 ft chop? Basically what is the roughest water you've had it in and felt comfortable operating it?


There is handles for the passengers that I had lake and bay install and so far I have not had any complants when passengers sit on the boat. They all have felt safe plus I have had my 5 and 6 year old on the boat not blowing across the water but I feel as they do safe on the those seats.

Handleing chop not a problem as Team Castway mentioned I made the same run he did in Port A to Port Mansfield 6 to 7 footers and it took the water safe 2 to 3 footers it cuts the water with out a problem.....I run in sabine all the time up to the jetties and across never had a problem...


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Wellconnected*



wellconnected said:


> Hey that top picture is my cabin! Who gave you permission to stay there....LOL! All seriousness, I rode on this boat over the weekend. I have been on a Majek extreme several times and this was my first ride on a lake and bay. The ride in semi-rough water was incredible. The speed (WOT) was enough for me to ask to be dropped back off at my cabin. The lake and bay is just flat pretty! Price I am sure is probably not so pretty. I run a majek so I am not biased. My 2 cents.


When I took wellconnected out this last weekend he got a taste of how well it cut the water but he need to get uses to the speed...it's a different feeling running that quick....

Well connected here is a few pic from last weekend and pick us running in the lake and bay also you running your Majek


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> Hey that top picture is my cabin! Who gave you permission to stay there....LOL! All seriousness, I rode on this boat over the weekend. I have been on a Majek extreme several times and this was my first ride on a lake and bay. The ride in semi-rough water was incredible. The speed (WOT) was enough for me to ask to be dropped back off at my cabin. The lake and bay is just flat pretty! Price I am sure is probably not so pretty. I run a majek so I am not biased. My 2 cents.


It's not your cabin! You just paid money to use for a while! LOL! **** I miss that place. I'm not kidding, the thoughts and pictures of the cabin gives me chills and a lump in my throat. Those where the good old days.

Let me know if you want to sell it. I want it back!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

HTM said:


> Yeah I live near Kemah and I like to jam out with a little wet sounds speakers, 2500 amp and my I-pod plus when I make long runs like 110 miles one way....need to listen to some tunes!


You run 110 miles in your boat one way? How many gallons of fuel does your bolt hold?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

williamcr said:


> You run 110 miles in your boat one way? How many gallons of fuel does your bolt hold?


The boca grande holds 60 gallons, unless you request a smaller gas tank. You can easily get 120-125 miles out of a tank at WOT.

Rob


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Haynie HO all the way.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> isn't foam a coast guard requirement?


 Im with you i thought foam was required.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

redman35 said:


> Im with you i thought foam was required.


it is... I'm just trying to say that in a nice way about majeks not having any foam in them....

There's no way they'd take that liability


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Read the regs !!!*



Kyle 1974 said:


> it is... I'm just trying to say that in a nice way about majeks not having any foam in them....
> 
> There's no way they'd take that liability


Not true.Floatation can be achieved other ways.Here's one part of the regs.You can read up and look at the different formulas.

Subpart F - Flotation Requirements for Inboards, Inboard/Outdrive, and Airboats
FEDERAL LAW
183.101 - Applicability
This subpart applies to monohull inboard boats, inboard/outdrive boats, and airboats less than 20 feet in length, except sailboats, canoes, kayaks, inflatable boats, submersibles, surface effect vessels, amphibious vessels, and raceboats.
*Discussion: *
Monohull inboard, inboard/outboard boats and airboats less than 20 feet in length must comply with a flotation system called *Basic Flotation*. Basic Flotation contains the requirements and tests. Basic flotation is the simplest type of flotation mode covered in this regulation. It simply requires that the boat be manufactured with sufficient flotation material to keep it afloat in the event of a swamping. It does not, however, require that the boat remain in an upright or indeed any specific position. It may float, and usually does, in a "spar" position, the bow sticking up and the stern sunk. The requirements include some materials tests. Basic Flotation covers this type of flotation.
Previous | Next​







Customer Accessibility • Webmaster (Technical Website Issues) • Disclaimer, Privacy & Internet Link Policies 
Copyright 2005


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Not true.Floatation can be achieved other ways.Here's one part of the regs.You can read up and look at the different formulas.
> 
> Subpart F - Flotation Requirements for Inboards, Inboard/Outdrive, and Airboats
> FEDERAL LAW
> ...


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Regs*

All I meant to say the way L&B lays there foam and composite foam help eliminate boat slap....did not mean Majek did not have foam in the boat.....Sorry for the confusion


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

If you plan on going to the jetties or short rigs and you have a Majek or Lake and Bay Boca Grande, it needs to be ice cream conditions. The Xtreme (proper spelling) is not a great rough water boat. It tends to run flat (bow down) and is easy to take one over the bow. 

I would recommend something with more freeboard like the larger lake and bays, Pathfinder 2200V, Ranger 2200. The Majek and Lake and Bays are pretty specialized boats and geared toward fishing. I dont think they are as family friendly as some others.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

*Center console for bass fishing?*

I'm hearing everyone discuss speed, ride, etc., but I have not heard anyone discuss the needs of a bass boat. Doesn't it need to have very low wind resistance to be effective for bass fishing (using trolling motor)? I'm not a bass fisherman, but it's my understanding you need low wind resistance. I would think the lower profile and smaller console of the L&B would be an advantage for bass fishing.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Reel Lucky said:


> I'm hearing everyone discuss speed, ride, etc., but I have not heard anyone discuss the needs of a bass boat. Doesn't it need to have very low wind resistance to be effective for bass fishing (using trolling motor)? I'm not a bass fisherman, but it's my understanding you need low wind resistance. I would think the lower profile and smaller console of the L&B would be an advantage for bass fishing.


Very good point RL. I bass fish out of my 22' Bay Stealth and it'll work you to death in winds 15+.

Getting from one hole to the next is only half the job of a bass boat. Fishing comfortably and efficiently while on the troll motor is the other. Most of them accomplish this by having a lot of hull in the water at rest and nothing very tall to catch the wind. This makes them track better and be more stable. Downside is they draft a lot of water.

I fished out of a Ranger Cayman at Amistad last spring and I'll have to say it did an excellent job while bed fishing in the wind. It is more of the L&B style of boat.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Reel Lucky said:


> I'm hearing everyone discuss speed, ride, etc., but I have not heard anyone discuss the needs of a bass boat. Doesn't it need to have very low wind resistance to be effective for bass fishing (using trolling motor)? I'm not a bass fisherman, but it's my understanding you need low wind resistance. I would think the lower profile and smaller console of the L&B would be an advantage for bass fishing.


Excellent Point RL, I am in the market for a boat that can do both without compromising fishability too much... the bigger boats that have been suggested are nice boats, but I really like fishing bass tournaments. I HATE being the first boat out of the gate and being the last one to my hole, which is what happens out of my current boat because the max speed is only 50mph. So I am just looking for a good saltwater (which is where i fish the most), that will also bass fish reasonably well, and get me there in a timely fashion. I think I'm leaning toward the Lake and Bay.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Swamp Root,

I had a triton with a 150 and was always last to my spots. I run a L&B now and I dont really worry about being beaten to my spot. L&B is a great boat. Have you taken a ride in one yet?

Rob


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Rob S said:


> The boca grande holds 60 gallons, unless you request a smaller gas tank. You can easily get 120-125 miles out of a tank at WOT.
> 
> Rob


I got you. I was thinking that you were not filling up in 220 miles. When you said 110 miles one way I was looking at the round trip. 
I have a 25 Shoalwater with a 72 gallon tank with a 225 HO Evinrude on the back giving me a little more then a 200 mile range without filling up but for me 150 miles in 3 days of fishing is alot. 
Awsome rig you have there.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

gp2394 said:


> Haynie HO all the way.


No doubt an awesome boat.......But I think this thread is about the Majek vs L and B.:wink:


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

*L&B*

I picked up my new Boca Grande last week and all I can say is WOW!!!!!!! The boat's rigging is first class and the performance is the same. The boat has plenty of DRY storage, huge livewell, rod lockers, and great deck space. Combined with the low profile console and cockpit area it makes for a great bay and bass boat. It rode awesome in honest 2-3 foot chop and I have yet to air her all the way out, but I have already seen 76mph. Floats shallower than the Majek, but they need about the same to get up in. Now, I'm not so sure if I would consider it a boat to go offshore in but im sure in ice cream conditions it can be done. I've not spent the amount of time some of these other guys have in the boat yet but I am truly happy with it. Not to mention the guys from Florida are great guys to work with. Let me know if you want to take a ride. In the end it comes down to what fits your needs the best. Oh and did I mention it throws an awesome rooster tail!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

*Sweeny*

Hey man, 
Congrats on your new boat, how bout some pics of it? Where are you located, cause I actually would like to take a ride in it?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

BSweeny said:


> I picked up my new Boca Grande last week and all I can say is WOW!!!!!!! The boat's rigging is first class and the performance is the same. The boat has plenty of DRY storage, huge livewell, rod lockers, and great deck space. Combined with the low profile console and cockpit area it makes for a great bay and bass boat. It rode awesome in honest 2-3 foot chop and I have yet to air her all the way out, but I have already seen 76mph. Floats shallower than the Majek, but they need about the same to get up in. Now, I'm not so sure if I would consider it a boat to go offshore in but im sure in ice cream conditions it can be done. I've not spent the amount of time some of these other guys have in the boat yet but I am truly happy with it. Not to mention the guys from Florida are great guys to work with. Let me know if you want to take a ride. In the end it comes down to what fits your needs the best. Oh and did I mention it throws an awesome rooster tail!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats! I'm glad you like it. When you get down this way, give me a call, I'd love to see it.

Jimmie


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Jimmie,

Just drive that Boat of yours over to Swamproots house,and he will take it LOL.He's a great guy and one [email protected] of a good fisher dude. I'm J/K of course.

Brad


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> Jimmie,
> 
> Just drive that Boat of yours over to Swamproots house,and he will take it LOL.He's a great guy and one [email protected] of a good fisher dude. I'm J/K of course.
> 
> Brad


He needs to take it at the price I've got it at. What's his address again???? LOL!

He's got plenty of money too.............. don't tell him I went down on it! :tongue::tongue: J/K!


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

I fish out of a majek Extreme that will do 72-73mph- with 3 people in it(200lbs each), full tank of gas, and a stand up console. The boat has reached 75 mph before. The guy hasnt even tried out different props on the boat yet either and could use some testing.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

That speed is off of the GPS. THe boat really handles the chop very well for a light, fast hull. You can cross the bay seemingly well also.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Five pages and no one has mentioned the issue of chine walk associated with fast v-pad hulls? Not knocking either boat, I considered each before buying my boat, I just like the stability and higher top end of a cat hull.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Five pages and no one has mentioned the issue of chine walk associated with fast v-pad hulls? Not knocking either boat, I considered each before buying my boat, I just like the stability and higher top end of a cat hull.


Maybe that is because the thread is about Majek vs Lake and Bay, not Majek vs L&B vs some cat boat.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Five pages and no one has mentioned the issue of chine walk associated with fast v-pad hulls? Not knocking either boat, I considered each before buying my boat, I just like the stability and higher top end of a cat hull.


The chine isnt bad. sometimes you get it, sometimes you dont. When the boat does chine its usually around the 73mph mark a its pretty easy to get rid of.

Rob


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

The Majek "walks" a little bit at 73mph, but if you can find a light chop, it will smooth most of it out.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

The Lake and Bay will chine walk on you when lightly loaded. Sometimes it's easy to get rid of, but on those really windy days, headed into the wind, forget it! You can get rid of some of it, but it's nearly impossible to get rid of all of it. It won't happen though until you start getting over 73 mph. It's very stable at 73 and down. I ran it to 76 mph at only 5500 rpm Monday morning coming into Marker 37, but I had the wind at my back and it never chine walked at all. I didn't even know I was going that fast until I looked down, getting ready to come off plane.

I know the Xtreme will chine walk, I've seen them do it. Like Ryan said, these types of boats will chine walk. It is controllable though. The SCB does not chine walk, I would have to agree, but being faster..... I don't agree. An SCB with a 250 is a little slower than the Lake and Bay with a 250. A Lake and Bay with a 300 will do mid 80's and I think the SCB is mid to upper 80's????? Don't know for sure about the 300 speeds on the SCB. All I know is that they are all really, really fast and very well built boats.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

michdav said:


> I fish out of a majek Extreme that will do 72-73mph- with 3 people in it(200lbs each), full tank of gas, and a stand up console. The boat has reached 75 mph before. The guy hasnt even tried out different props on the boat yet either and could use some testing.


What motor on that Extreme? Thats faster than any Extreme I've been in or heard of other than possibly one of the few light all composite boats they built with a 250.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, man that is fast with 3 people, I run an extreme with a 250 pro xs, turning a 25 fury and with 2 people and half tank of gas, the fastest I saw was 69 in a light chop, that is a stand up console and a trolling motor


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

I wasnt aware that Majek made a special composite kevlar extra light hull. The motor is a 250 mercury and I assume it is the fast 250 merc, not sure which. I think he has a rev 24. something for a prop. We just get on the boat, put in a Journey CD, turn it up, floorboard it, and go 73 mph all day, with beer, gas three people, etc. It has the stand up console with a windsheild as well, just like all the other 22ft, 1400lb hull extremes. The key is jamming a Journey CD, that like an extra 5mph right there.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

michdav said:


> *I wasnt aware that Majek made a special composite kevlar extra light hull.* The motor is a 250 mercury and I assume it is the fast 250 merc, not sure which. I think he has a rev 24. something for a prop. We just get on the boat, put in a Journey CD, turn it up, floorboard it, and go 73 mph all day, with beer, gas three people, etc. It has the stand up console with a windsheild as well, just like all the other 22ft, 1400lb hull extremes. The key is jamming a Journey CD, that like an extra 5mph right there.


I only thought they made one or two.... didn't even think it was more than that... They have made a few "special" one off boats here and there.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

michdav said:


> I wasnt aware that Majek made a special composite kevlar extra light hull. The motor is a 250 mercury and I assume it is the fast 250 merc, not sure which. I think he has a rev 24. something for a prop. We just get on the boat, put in a Journey CD, turn it up, floorboard it, and go 73 mph all day, with beer, gas three people, etc. It has the stand up console with a windsheild as well, just like all the other 22ft, 1400lb hull extremes. The key is jamming a Journey CD, that like an extra 5mph right there.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

*L&B*

I'll be in Matagorda this weekend if you want a ride then. Give me a shout 979-533-3021. I'll see what I can do about pics. Hey Jimmie, thanks for all the help with the tralier man. I definitely owe you one! We'll get together sometime soon. Maybe she'll make her tourney debut in Port Lavaca. We'll see. As far as the chine walking goes, I agree it does chine when going into the wind at high speeds but thats what I put trim tabs on the boat for. It is a very light weight hull and in strong cross winds or winds into your face your going to chine walk. Thats just when your at 73-75+ mph. Its alot like driving a fast sports car. I love it so far. I have seen 1 majek go 75+ mph and it was the kevlar sit down console that either Wristers or Taggart have. Know that thing chine walks!!!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

michdav said:


> I wasnt aware that Majek made a special composite kevlar extra light hull. The motor is a 250 mercury and I assume it is the fast 250 merc, not sure which. I think he has a rev 24. something for a prop. We just get on the boat, put in a Journey CD, turn it up, floorboard it, and go 73 mph all day, with beer, gas three people, etc. It has the stand up console with a windsheild as well, just like all the other 22ft, 1400lb hull extremes. The key is jamming a Journey CD, that like an extra 5mph right there.


Hold on to that boat - you got a good one! I'm going to buy a Journey CD tomorrow.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

I am just trying to inform Swamp Bully of the correct details like he was asking. The Majek is approx 2 feet longer and a little bit heavier, BUT if you put the same motor on both boats, you will approx. get the same speed. In my opinion, a bigger boat=more room, and heavier boat = handling rough water better. I never priced either, but from what I understand, brand new there is a considerable price difference between the two, with the Majek being the less expensive. Also, no one can deny the support from Jimmy and Johny Majek in CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS. There is no question that I have a stock extreme hull like you get from Kresta's, etc. with a stock 250merc. that will go 73mph fully loaded, with a comfortable/fishable stand-up console, while listening to Journey... very loudly.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Swamp Bully??? haha lol... thanks mike sounds like you've got yourself a nice boat... any pics?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Without going through 6 pages on post, what is the price difference in the two boats? 
At some point you guys are splitting hairs on speed. You got fast and faster. 
Best way I know to get to a fishing spot early in a tournement is get a lower numbered launch time. 
Also consider where this boat will be serviced is another consideration. 
One common point is I sure see alot of mercs on this post.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.lakeandbay.com/pre_owned.htm

This link is for a pre-owned 2007 model with an E-tec for $45K.

I THINK you can get an Extreme, fish ready, new for somewhere around the same price ($45k) as this 2 year old Lake and Bay.

I have heard new the lake and bays are around $60K, or more, by the time its all over with. I could be wrong.

I think $15,000 +-, is a considerable amount of money.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mich.... that is one point that I'm surprised no one has brought up yet... the lake and bays are awesome boats... but the as new price seems to be about 20K more.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

where did all the lake and bay people go? 

They were claiming low- mid 60mph on an extreme? 

I am claiming same motor-same speed??????

The extreme might even be faster............at 74-75mph, maybe so.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

michdav said:


> where did all the lake and bay people go?
> 
> They were claiming low- mid 60mph on an extreme?
> 
> ...


I'm here. I have never seen your boat. If you say it does 70 mph, who am I to say it doesnt? They are both great boats, nothing bad to say about either. Just drive it like you stole it:slimer:

Rob


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm still here too. I don't think I ever said any bad things about the xtreme. I'm not getting in a trouser trout contest here. They are both awesome boats. I think they are both the absolute best in their class. Each having pros and cons. I believe the Xtreme is a low to mid 70's hull easily with a 250. The L&B is easily low to mid 70's and will reach to upper 70's in perfect conditions. 

Please do not turn this into a measuring contest.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

michdav said:


> where did all the lake and bay people go?
> 
> They were claiming low- mid 60mph on an extreme?
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone went anywhere.. I'm still here. Are you looking for someone to call you a liar? I think out of courtesy, most here will not. If you say it will go 73 mph, who am I to say otherwise. If you are willing, I'd be happy to ride along and witness it first hand, however without the journey cd.... Personally I have only seen one Extreme break the 70 mph barrier, and that was a Elite (Kevlar) with a 250 pro xs, sit down console, without the trolling motor, and low on fuel. Firsthand experience, as we were running side by side at 72 mph coming down the ditch.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

No Journey CD...No test ride....


----------



## Super D (Nov 12, 2006)

?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Super D said:


> ?
> View attachment 209932


I think those marshalls are rated up to a 300???. I have "heard" with a 225, they are high 50's-edging 60.... I have no idea if it's true though. They're a big boat though..


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

Both boats are fast and will chine walk at high speeds. I have fished out of both and am having my second Extreme built as we speak. I considered both boats but ultimately decided on the Extreme again because it fits what I do. I know of several people with 250 HP motors on them that are claiming to get 73 mph out of them with the right prop. A lot of it depends on how brave you are getting the last few miles an hour out of them.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Tombo said:


> One common point is I sure see alot of mercs on this post.


Mercs are the only way to go if you're looking for speed... If you wanna go fast, you gotta go with a black motor.....

(PS - not trying to start a motor war)


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

mercury outboards are just like people that vote democrat.... they don't ever want to work! :rotfl:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> mercury outboards are just like people that vote democrat.... they don't ever want to work! :rotfl:


Now that is some funny stuff...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

How dare you compare Mercury's to Democrats...h:


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

scb factory said:


> How dare you compare Mercury's to Democrats...h:


That's just not right..... sad3sm


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

I doubt an extreme with the same motor will run the same speed as a Lake and Bay. Just my experience with the two boats. I've road in the kevlar sit down console extreme with not much gas and I was by myself and saw 74mph. That was with a 250 proxs. Lake and Bay with same motor, full livewell 40 gallons of fuel, and just me was 76mph and had some left. Not much but a couple miles per hour make a big difference if your running a long ways. The Lake and Bay also seemed to handle the moderate chop better. As for price, those sit down kevlar majeks were pretty close to the same as a Lake and Bay. Both are great boats but in the end it comes down to riding in both and figuring out what fits you the best. 

PS: MERCURYS ARE THE ONLY WAY TO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

The only chance I had to go in a fast boat, an Extreme with 225hp, was a neighbor. Kept inviting me to go with him, but he was drunk ALL the time. 
I said it before, I am envious of you guys and I am smart enough to know I don't belong behind the wheel of a boat going that fast.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

BSweeny said:


> I doubt an extreme with the same motor will run the same speed as a Lake and Bay. Just my experience with the two boats. I've road in the kevlar sit down console extreme with not much gas and I was by myself and saw 74mph. That was with a 250 proxs. Lake and Bay with same motor, full livewell 40 gallons of fuel, and just me was 76mph and had some left. Not much but a couple miles per hour make a big difference if your running a long ways. The Lake and Bay also seemed to handle the moderate chop better. As for price, those sit down kevlar majeks were pretty close to the same as a Lake and Bay. Both are great boats but in the end it comes down to riding in both and figuring out what fits you the best.
> 
> PS: MERCURYS ARE THE ONLY WAY TO GO!!!!!!!


The super secret hulls were only like 150 lbs lighter and cost about an extra $1500, so I dont see where the two boats would compare in price and weight even then.

I may be wrong on the "Same motor same speed" theory if we are talking about a 150hp, becuase the LB is lighter so it might be faster. But I think a 250merc on both boats, the extreme is probably faster than the LB in smooth or rough water and tournament conditions. There is only one way to find out.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

michdav said:


> The super secret hulls were only like 150 lbs lighter and cost about an extra $1500, so I dont see where the two boats would compare in price and weight even then.
> 
> I may be wrong on the "Same motor same speed" theory if we are talking about a 150hp, becuase the LB is lighter so it might be faster. But I think a 250merc on both boats, the extreme is probably faster than the LB in smooth or rough water and tournament conditions. There is only one way to find out.


I'll be in C.C. and down in the land cut over the July 4th weekend. I have to warn you though............It wouldnt be fair...I have a 300.

Rob


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

sorry for my mercury jokes... I'm still having mental anguish from a pair of 1996 black max 200's


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Rob i will be there on the same weekend with the Haynie we might have to see what that L&B can do down the cut got to warn you i will have a 300 also and i can tweek a merc pretty good lol,hope to see you i will be staying in a blue cabin at marker 7


Rob S said:


> I'll be in C.C. and down in the land cut over the July 4th weekend. I have to warn you though............It wouldnt be fair...I have a 300.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Rob S said:


> I'll be in C.C. and down in the land cut over the July 4th weekend. I have to warn you though............It wouldnt be fair...I have a 300.
> 
> Rob





chris coulter said:


> Hey Rob i will be there on the same weekend with the Haynie we might have to see what that L&B can do down the cut got to warn you i will have a 300 also and i can tweek a merc pretty good lol,hope to see you i will be staying in a blue cabin at marker 7


Can I come play???


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Can I come play???


Can I come watch and video this event?????? LOL:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

*L&B*

I guess there is only one way to find out. Both boats with a 250 pro xs? I'm down for that. Actually, my old partner has one of the kevlar sit down models with a 250 pro xs so i can set this up. As for just $1500 dollars more on that hull I guess he got the shaft cause he paid more than that for it. I know I didn't see any extremes passing us on tourney morning in our Tran xlr8, and I know that xlr8 wasn't as fast as this L&B. Oh well, I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

There is no losers between any of these boats. But, am sticking to the original thread. To me, between the Lake and Bay or the Extreme, cost would be a factor. Also I would be looking for used and there are alot more Extremes to choose from. But thats just me. 
We all have different needs and just from observing what boats our family has proves that point. I have a 15' Majek scooter, my brother has a 16' Stoner, Pop has a 21' Haynie tunnel, brother in law just sold his 21' Majek Redfish. 
To the original poster, what dealers are close to you and what kind of service can you expect?


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Honestly Tombo, there are no dealers for either boat in my area (I live @ Beaumont, Texas)... if I buy one it will be used, simply cause buying a new boat is crazy these days... once you drive it off the lot you loose 10k in value!:headknock


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Swamp Root said:


> Honestly Tombo, there are no dealers for either boat in my area (I live @ Beaumont, Texas)... if I buy one it will be used, simply cause buying a new boat is crazy these days... once you drive it off the lot you loose 10k in value!:headknock


Call me. I'll make you a great deal on my L&B + I'll deliver it to you.

Jimmie


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Extreme is a 60 MPH boat with a 225*



BSweeny said:


> I guess there is only one way to find out. Both boats with a 250 pro xs? I'm down for that. Actually, my old partner has one of the kevlar sit down models with a 250 pro xs so i can set this up. As for just $1500 dollars more on that hull I guess he got the shaft cause he paid more than that for it. I know I didn't see any extremes passing us on tourney morning in our Tran xlr8, and I know that xlr8 wasn't as fast as this L&B. Oh well, I guess we'll have to see.


Yep there were no Extremes passing me in 20ls XLR8 either and I was doing 65mph.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

chris coulter said:


> Hey Rob i will be there on the same weekend with the Haynie we might have to see what that L&B can do down the cut got to warn you i will have a 300 also and i can tweek a merc pretty good lol,hope to see you i will be staying in a blue cabin at marker 7


Chris,

If I make it down to the cut , I will stop by. Man, what did I get myself into?:headknock I'm suppose to be on a hardcore 3 day search for some redfish. Maybe you can take me fishing:dance: Almost forgot. There is a 50/50 chance I will be in the L&B while down in the cut. Hopefully we will be in a RFL. Do you take that Haynie into the hole?

Tight Lines,
Rob


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

*L&B*
I guess there is only one way to find out. Both boats with a 250 pro xs? I'm down for that. Actually, my old partner has one of the kevlar sit down models with a 250 pro xs so i can set this up. As for just $1500 dollars more on that hull I guess he got the shaft cause he paid more than that for it. I know I didn't see any extremes passing us on tourney morning in our Tran xlr8, and I know that xlr8 wasn't as fast as this L&B. Oh well, I guess we'll have to see.

I say we use a stand up console, extra heavy Extreme so it would be the same boat as you would get anywhere, stock VS stock. We will be hooking the boat today and traveling from Houston to Corpus, and we will be fishing tomorrow around Marker 37. However, we can stop anywhere inbetween this evening, Matagorda, Port Lavaca, Rockport, etc. Or anyhere on Sunday on the return trip home. Or anywhere around Houston any day during the week.

I say Port Lavaca so we can get into the rough water right away and see what the real deal is. Or, we can race from Port Lavaca to Corpus which I would be most interested in. It wouldnt be the same without a little rough water.

I would hope we could do this with full tanks of gas, two people, etc. People dont usually drive boats around by themselves on empty.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Levi said:


> Can I come watch and video this event?????? LOL:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That would be the ticket, especially if you have a helo....


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

*Run em*

I'll be in Matagorda all weekend.


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

BSweeny said:


> I'll be in Matagorda all weekend.


We can be passing through there around 5:00pm today or on Sunday on the way home around 1:00-2:00. Either way, call and we can set something up and will meet where ever. Will be leaving soon and wont be around a computer all weekend so please call and give a little notice. It is not exactly on the way so please advise soon.

We are flexible with our times but you got to give a heads up.

Bring a freind to ride with you.

Cell 281-635-1518


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

yes we take the Haynie in the hole will be there this saturday this boat is the best of both worlds shallow draft and fassst see you soon?


Rob S said:


> Chris,
> 
> If I make it down to the cut , I will stop by. Man, what did I get myself into?:headknock I'm suppose to be on a hardcore 3 day search for some redfish. Maybe you can take me fishing:dance: Almost forgot. There is a 50/50 chance I will be in the L&B while down in the cut. Hopefully we will be in a RFL. Do you take that Haynie into the hole?
> 
> ...


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*michdav*

Michdav

I have a stock L&B with 250....like to see what we can do....I'll be in Michigan till Jul. 2nd but if you like to set a time and date let me know i'll see what I can do.

levi charge your video cam!



michdav said:


> *L&B*
> I guess there is only one way to find out. Both boats with a 250 pro xs? I'm down for that. Actually, my old partner has one of the kevlar sit down models with a 250 pro xs so i can set this up. As for just $1500 dollars more on that hull I guess he got the shaft cause he paid more than that for it. I know I didn't see any extremes passing us on tourney morning in our Tran xlr8, and I know that xlr8 wasn't as fast as this L&B. Oh well, I guess we'll have to see.
> 
> I say we use a stand up console, extra heavy Extreme so it would be the same boat as you would get anywhere, stock VS stock. We will be hooking the boat today and traveling from Houston to Corpus, and we will be fishing tomorrow around Marker 37. However, we can stop anywhere inbetween this evening, Matagorda, Port Lavaca, Rockport, etc. Or anyhere on Sunday on the return trip home. Or anywhere around Houston any day during the week.
> ...


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a stock 250 on a 23 LS HAYNIE i want in for sure let me know where and when and you 2 better hope its not rough Levi you can ride with me my seats turn around backwards lol


HTM said:


> Michdav
> 
> I have a stock L&B with 250....like to see what we can do....I'll be in Michigan till Jul. 2nd but if you like to set a time and date let me know i'll see what I can do.
> 
> levi charge your video cam!


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

chris coulter said:


> I have a stock 250 on a 23 LS HAYNIE i want in for sure let me know where and when and you 2 better hope its not rough Levi you can ride with me my seats turn around backwards lol


You guys have the phone number, call whenever you are ready. The rougher the better. Possible wagers accepted.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

michdav said:


> You guys have the phone number, call whenever you are ready. The rougher the better. Possible wagers accepted.


You are willing to bet the Extreme will outrun the Lake and Bay - both with 2 people and both with Pro XS 250's? I don't own a Lake and Bay but will put up the money and be the passenger with BSweeny or HTM (or anyone else that has one) driving their boats!

My SCB should be ready in July, maybe we can get a wager on that one too?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm just waiting to see who shows up with the 2 blade prop...


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> You are willing to bet the Extreme will outrun the Lake and Bay - both with 2 people and both with Pro XS 250's? I don't own a Lake and Bay but will put up the money and be the passenger with BSweeny or HTM (or anyone else that has one) driving their boats!
> 
> My SCB should be ready in July, maybe we can get a wager on that one too?


Again, I posted a phone number and pretty much said anytime, anywhere, blah, blah, blah, I WILL go out of my way, etc. The boat lives in houston and I am sure we can get off work early one day this week. please call and give some notice. No one drags a boat to work everyday. I dont really know what else to say or do. No one called this weekend???

2 people, 3 poeple, 4 people, whatever. I think the Haynie can come play too. Dont really know anything about that boat, but whatever, we can give it a shot.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

michdav said:


> Again, I posted a phone number and pretty much said anytime, anywhere, blah, blah, blah, I WILL go out of my way, etc. The boat lives in houston and I am sure we can get off work early one day this week. please call and give some notice. No one drags a boat to work everyday. I dont really know what else to say or do. No one called this weekend???
> 
> 2 people, 3 poeple, 4 people, whatever. I think the Haynie can come play too. Dont really know anything about that boat, but whatever, we can give it a shot.


You are definitely ready to go - impressive! If I had a Lake and Bay or my SCB was ready, I would give you a call. You've either got a freak Extreme that outperforms all the others out there by a long shot or a Simon Motorsports powerhead hiding under a Pro XS cowling :biggrin:.

Hopefully someone steps up and takes your offer, you've done your part! I would like to be there to witness it!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

How fast is this Extreme again???


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> I have a stock 250 on a 23 LS HAYNIE i want in for sure let me know where and when and you 2 better hope its not rough Levi you can ride with me my seats turn around backwards lol


Tell me when and where..lol I will be inj the landcut all of the week before the bluffs tourny.... Look for me there and if yall want to race I want to be there!!!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

If I had something in the same ball park speed wise I would love to participate. Would not care if I won or not. Its all good. 

Where is that Bullet?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

You guys crack me up. They are all fast boats. So, one is 1 mph faster than the other? Who cares. You guys be careful out there running them. The best would be to put that second man on the boat with a video camera and video of the GPS, running them one at a time. Safer that way. 

Ahhhh, that was me carrying over the Father's Day stuff into today. Line 'em all up in a straight line and shot gun start them. Drag them 1 mile, from one marker to the next. That'll give you a look at hole shot and acceleration to top speed. First one across the line wins.

Be sure and post the pics and video here. I'd be game, but I'm not going to race a boat I am trying to sell right now.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Levi,

You can ride in my boat. That way we can have the best head on angle of the other boats racing down the cut.

Rob


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm with Jimmie on this one, man I am glad this aint one of them (my boat can jump up in 4" thread, ) for a minute there I thought I was gonna have to get Academy parking lot ready for the My Johnson is .................well you get it. Whew, Yall have fun racing , I have been kickin' [email protected]@ fishing , let me know who wins.. Oh by the way My Ghost runs 42.7mph. Man.........Got that out of the way.

I have rode in the Fast Majek several times nice boat, Lake and Bay even nicer.

Brad



Team Castaway said:


> You guys crack me up. They are all fast boats. So, one is 1 mph faster than the other? Who cares. You guys be careful out there running them. The best would be to put that second man on the boat with a video camera and video of the GPS, running them one at a time. Safer that way.
> 
> Ahhhh, that was me carrying over the Father's Day stuff into today. Line 'em all up in a straight line and shot gun start them. Drag them 1 mile, from one marker to the next. That'll give you a look at hole shot and acceleration to top speed. First one across the line wins.
> 
> Be sure and post the pics and video here. I'd be game, but I'm not going to race a boat I am trying to sell right now.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Rob S said:


> Levi,
> 
> You can ride in my boat. That way we can have the best head on angle of the other boats racing down the cut.
> 
> Rob


LOL OHHHHH the smack talk.... But I bet you are right, your boat will fly.

Any chance you could take me for a spin before the bluffs tourny?? I would like to ride in a L @ B.

Since Jimmie forgot too...


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Pic*

I like see your boat I'm in Michagan right now but would you mind posting Pics of your Majek...



michdav said:


> Again, I posted a phone number and pretty much said anytime, anywhere, blah, blah, blah, I WILL go out of my way, etc. The boat lives in houston and I am sure we can get off work early one day this week. please call and give some notice. No one drags a boat to work everyday. I dont really know what else to say or do. No one called this weekend???
> 
> 2 people, 3 poeple, 4 people, whatever. I think the Haynie can come play too. Dont really know anything about that boat, but whatever, we can give it a shot.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*Levi*

Levi I will be there too the weekend before the tourney give me call to compare the 250 to the 300 lake and bay



Levi said:


> LOL OHHHHH the smack talk.... But I bet you are right, your boat will fly.
> 
> Any chance you could take me for a spin before the bluffs tourny?? I would like to ride in a L @ B.
> 
> Since Jimmie forgot too...


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

HTM said:


> I like see your boat I'm in Michagan right now but would you mind posting Pics of your Majek...


I dont have any pictures right now, but to save you the suspense, it looks just like a majek extreme with a 250merc pro xs on it. It is nothing special, I guarantee it. However , the windsheild is tinted, that might make a speed difference.

I am not saying there are tons of boats that can go over 70mph, but its not THAT rare. Slap a 250 merc pro XS on a boat and it will go fast. Its not really THAT special that someone has a boat that does 70mph. 
I have said it before, 10 years ago, a Pathfinder 2200 with an optimax 225hp, would go over 70mph, BIG DEAL. Ranger intracoastal, I think Haynie may have a boat now, XLR8, not to mention SCBs or even getting into most high end production bass boats. Tritons, Rangers.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, results????


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

stew1tx said:


> Well, results????


No one ever called with a lake and bay.....offer is still there. cell phone is still posted.

I think Kenner even makes a bay boat capable of 70mph.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

A blackjack with a 300 and a single purpose prop in a folowing sea will...... But thats light....very light....running on fumes. so it dont matter if it does or not. The only 70mph boat that gets my second look is one that will do 70 loaded down with fuel and gear......


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

if a boat wont float,you aint going no where..


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

michdav said:


> I think Kenner even makes a bay boat capable of 70mph.


A Kenner Vision might do it with a 250 but it would exceed max HP. And, it would have to be light.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I bet wading mark is right..... But like he and I both say....It would have to be empty!!!


----------



## TaleChaser (Aug 3, 2009)

I hear numerous Lake & Bay owners have called the cell phone and no answer or return call...


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

My Tran Cat ran 87mph this weekend with a full load, oh and that's with NOS.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Bigdsduty said:


> My Tran Cat ran 87mph this weekend with a full load, oh and that's with NOS.


Ooopss!!! Sorry I thought this was the BS forum.:tongue:


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

bigsduty, you took the words right out of my mouth


----------

